# She/It needs a name~



## GesuGesu (Oct 15, 2016)

I realized I haven't given a name to a character I designed a year or so ago.

Sorta leaning between having a female/ungendered character






Art I just drew for this design today:





I prefer short names (2 syllables or less)

Asian/Western is fine!

Uncommon names are preferred. (eg. alternate spellings of a common name, names that are also objects/adjectives)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 16, 2016)

GesuGesu said:


> Western


Alex, Jessica, Wendy, Melissa, Lucy, Violet, Tina... there're a looot to it


----------



## GesuGesu (Oct 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Alex, Jessica, Wendy, Melissa, Lucy, Violet, Tina... there're a looot to it


Hmm.. Maybe something less obviously 'feminine'. I would rule out names like Jessica and Melissa 100% because they're longer.

It might help that I would prefer less common-sounding names.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 16, 2016)

Jessica and Melissa have only 3 syllables : x



GesuGesu said:


> It might help that I would prefer less common-sounding names.


Should've said that waaaaay earlier, fella
Let's see... hmmm...
Melus, Vy, Sarik, Oris... IDK, lol


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 16, 2016)

Looks like an "Ivy" to me, or maybe a Juno (Roman goddes btw) Hestia (Greek goddes of the Hearth) could be an option too


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 16, 2016)

If you have thought of some of its characteristics,  use Google translate. You can run different words/ phrases thru it with alot of different languages & see what you come up with. 

(As you can see, I just went with an alternate spelling.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> If you have thought of some of its characteristics,  use Google translate. You can run different words/ phrases thru it with alot of different languages & see what you come up with.
> 
> (As you can see, I just went with an alternate spelling.)


alternate spelling of butterfly?


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 16, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> alternate spelling of butterfly?


Yep. Correctamundo!!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Yep. Correctamundo!!


never would have guessed if you didn't say it was an alternate spelling, I always thought it was just random letters arranged to look like a word. (or from a foreign language)


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 16, 2016)

Blobula


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 16, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Blobula


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


>



I found it fitting. So damn adorable and nothing but a moe blob.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 16, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I found it fitting. So damn adorable and nothing but a moe blob.


Oh...
... kaaaaay ?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Oh...
> ... kaaaaay ?



Tell me otherwise my friend


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 16, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Tell me otherwise my friend


I dunno, just got generic/standard-AF names tbh


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm fond of the name "Mystic" myself.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 16, 2016)

Umm... maybe "Jade"?


----------



## Orgunis (Oct 16, 2016)

Melany?


----------



## acommabeforedark (Oct 16, 2016)

Krill? Not really a name but I kinda dig it


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 16, 2016)

acommabeforedark said:


> Krill? Not really a name but I kinda dig it



Not really a name?

K'ril Tsutsaroth begs to differ


----------



## nerdbat (Oct 16, 2016)

Masha/Mariya, why not. Not common (at least in US), yet not cheesy either, short and good for tagging, and sounds pleasant if prononced out loud.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 16, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Mariya



I've heard it's a terrible night to have a curse


----------



## nerdbat (Oct 16, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I've heard it's a terrible night to have a curse


Enough talk, have at you!

But if seriously, there's a subtle difference between Maria and Mariya - latter one is prononced in a slightly different way and used mainly in Russia and Ukraine. It's also an additional reason to use the name - char has a somewhat "european sorcerer"-looking outfit, whether intentional or not, and since Mariya is a common name for (mostly benevolent) witches in slavic mythology, that would be kinda fitting.


----------



## acommabeforedark (Oct 16, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Not really a name?
> 
> K'ril Tsutsaroth begs to differ


true enough!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 16, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Enough talk, have at you!
> 
> But if seriously, there's a subtle difference between Maria and Mariya - latter one is prononced in a slightly different way and used mainly in Russia and Ukraine. It's also an additional reason to use the name - char has a somewhat "european sorcerer"-looking outfit, whether intentional or not, and since Mariya is a common name for (mostly benevolent) witches in slavic mythology, that would be kinda fitting.



Memes ain't finna care about small things like that


----------



## GesuGesu (Oct 16, 2016)

acommabeforedark said:


> Krill? Not really a name but I kinda dig it


I thought of Krillin from Dragonball.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 16, 2016)

What about Kiiro? Means yellow in Japanese. 

Or Mimi, ears.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 16, 2016)

You could try a multitude of fantasy name generators on the Internet.
There's a good D&D one for example that uses parts of the character's history to give a name and title.
Here you go.
www.wizards.com: Dungeons & Dragons - Character Name Generator


----------



## GesuGesu (Oct 17, 2016)

mimi sounds nice.. or Oris..


----------

